# [SOLVED] burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

hi please help 

burnout paradise freezes ater 2-10mins of gameplay and i already have the setting on 800x600 and qualty low and all that 
(also don't have anything else running in back ground but same problem ,also have lastest graphics driver have uninstalled and reinstalled doesn't seem to change anything )

system 
(new dell vostro 220 mini tower)
xp pro sp3 (32bit)
4gb ram 
ati radeon hd 4350 512mb (dl-dvi ,vga and hdmi) 
intel core 2 duo @ 2.8 GHz 


o and catalyist says ~55-59 degrees c while on this forum 
~66-68 degrees c while playing the game


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

Hello gco_bmx, welcome to TSF.

Have you updated the latest DirectX? If not, you can get them here:
DirectX

*Minimum System Requirements*
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 2.8 GHz (3.2 GHz for Vista)
Memory: 1 GB (1.5 GB for Vista)
Hard Drive: 4 GB Free
Video Memory: 128 MB (Shader Model 3.0+)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c or 10
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

SP2 automatically installs the newest directx. The guy has SP3 so therefore he has to have the newest directx already present.

You might want to reinstall the game to make sure that all the files are properly placed. In addition you might want to check for patches for the game. Games are known to release patches every now and then.


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

thanks for the welcome 

i just updated (The Microsoft DirectX® End-User Runtime provides updates to 9.0c (had 9.0c before))

tried it out couple of times no luck still the freeze happens 

as a side note i had a look at youtube and there was a kid who had same ghapics card as me ans was runing it on medium at a normal resoultion with no problem

so seems like its possible 

PLEASE HELP Me

also forgot to say i'm only running the demo at the moment i was planning on buying the game but if i can't get the demo to stop crashing the full one will to (demo contains the full game with time restriction)

so once my internet limit resets i can try downloading it a second time

Help please


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

All i can think of right now is to update any patches or consider reinstalling as Zerofire mentioned.

The pros might know more.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

Hello gco_bmx,
Could you tell me what PSU you are using (power Supply Unit) look a the label and tell me what it says for the 12v rail. The latest DirectX 9 is 9.0c but there are updates for it. Here is the latest version of it. 

What temperatures is your CPU and graphics card under load. For your CPU use Coretemp. For your graphics card use GPU-Z.


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

according to my spec list 
PSU: 300W, 115/230VAC (Equipped with Selector Switch) 50/60Hz 

sorry i can't get get in there right now i just had shoulder surgry(once i am able to i will)

temps 
CPU: 35-36 (bearly moved)
GPU: ~71.0 max in the couse of playing the game till it froze and i alt f4 out

attachment is log from entering the game to a couple of seconds after i alt f4 out

thanks for the help hopefully u can heklp me some more :1angel:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

First of all, *DON'T FLIP the 115/230VAC SWITCH!*

Ok, now that that's out of the way,

You should not be running your system on a low quality, low wattage PSU like your current one.

You should be running something like this:

Corsair 650W PSU
Cost: $80 (After rebate)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

I agree with Lord Sirian
also your CPU temp is a bit high
maybe you should reapply thermal paste

for a temporary solution try to open the side case of your PC and keep it open and play the game, before it freezes minimize it and check the CPU temps


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

so a much better power supply should fix my problem?

since i'm stuck at home so wont b able to get one for the next week or so (shoulder surgry) 
how likely is it that its the power supply?
is there anyway to test if it is the power suplly with out getting a better one (that proply sounds dumb but i am going to b stuck here for a week or so)


also with RockmasteR how much of an issue is the cpu temp being a bit high

thanks for helping :smile: and hope u continue


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

an overheating CPU is a big problem and it could be the problem of the freezing and it could lead that the PC will shut down automatically to prevent any damages
but the PC won't shut down at 71C

the max temp that this CPU can take is 74.1°C
so it's dangerous to keep your CPU in that temp range


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

Hang on a sec RockmasteR. - the GPU is at 71 Degrees, not the CPU. - So it's fine.

The CPU is at 35 - 36.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*



gco_bmx said:


> how likely is it that its the power supply?
> is there anyway to test if it is the power suplly with out getting a better one


It is quite likely that the PSU is the problem, however,

It doesn't matter whether it is the PSU or not. - *You need a better PSU ASAP.*

An underpowered/low quality PSU will damage your system over time, eventually causing permanent damage to the rest of your hardware.

That is really something you should try to avoid, so you definitley need the new PSU - regardless of whether it is the cause of the problem.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

GPU!!
oh my bad my bad!!


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

thanks for the quick responce 

ok well since i'm not going to be able to get a new psu for at least a week (or longer till i can drive(surgry)) and cooling isn't an issue 

any other ideas what it could b or what else i could give u if u want more info


o forgot to say up top some times the freezes still have some "animations going" eg 

if stuck while driving boost bar can still be animated 

say if it gets stuck after finishing an event generally get the back ground image/video looping but with out the normal "menu ish" screens comeing up 

same with if it freezes as i press esc then the video in the back ground can come up and just loop 

mind u once something like that happens i alt f4 out pretty quickly i think if i stay in longer the background video gets paused to 

anyway hope u guys got some ideas


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

The PSU definitely needs an upgrade to at least 500w because you are using a HD 4k graphics card. When you play games the GPU needs more energy to properly function because it is doing 3D animation instead of 2D resulting in problems in display on programs when the GPU can't get the power it needs. Still I will emphasize that patches can seriously improve performance and visuals in a game. They just need to be applied.


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

i resently noticed that when the game freezes if i alt tab out latey the resoultion is even lower the 800x600 and at like 8bit colour but then if i cilck on the game again and (still frozen) and alt f4 when it comes back to windows it back to 32bit colour and 800x600 (as was before entering the game )


is that normal?


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

That occurs because when the game is launched it will change the resolution and color depth to what is set in it's settings. If in the games settings it is set to 800x600 and 16bit and the current resolution is 1024x768 and 32bit the game will go ahead and reduce both the resolution and color depth to fit the games settings. When the game exits it takes the time to change the resolution and color depth back to how it was before it started.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

try to uninstall the video card drivers
and use the one that came with the video card
or at least use a driver that is older than you have
see if that fixes your problem
I think this is a driver problem


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*



zerofire said:


> That occurs because when the game is launched it will change the resolution and color depth to what is set in it's settings. If in the games settings it is set to 800x600 and 16bit and the current resolution is 1024x768 and 32bit the game will go ahead and reduce both the resolution and color depth to fit the games settings. When the game exits it takes the time to change the resolution and color depth back to how it was before it started.



just to be clear 

i set the setting of windows to 800x600 32bit

i set the game setting to 800x600 32bit 

and when it has frozen and i alt tab out "some times" the windows display is set even lower then 800x600 (i think its like 400 and someting by something) and its at 8bit 

and then altf f4 and its back to the 800x600 i set it to


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*



RockmasteR said:


> try to uninstall the video card drivers
> and use the one that came with the video card
> or at least use a driver that is older than you have
> see if that fixes your problem
> I think this is a driver problem





i've tried what u have suggested and the gamne still freezes after a while

the way i've been installing the drivers is 

go into add remove use the ati uninstall until uninstal it (as they said to do on the ati website )

and then use either the latest driver i dowloaded by just clicking on it 

or i use the cd that came with the card 

same thing happens either way

is the way i am uninstalling then installing the driver suffisent

as my first thought was a driver problem to ?


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

i finally waited long enough once it froze to see and error in event viewer

there were to things related to the crash

first was

Application error

Faulting application burnoutparadise.exe, version 1.0.0.1, faulting module burnoutparadise.exe, version 1.0.0.1, fault address 0x00142734.

and then came information from DrWatson (source : DrWatson)

The application, C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Burnout(TM) Paradise The Ultimate Box\BurnoutParadise.exe, generated an application error The error occurred on 07/24/2009 @ 12: 06:42.328 The exception generated was c0000005 at address 00542734 (BurnoutParadise)


does that mean anything to anyone


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

do you have any running applications in the background while playing the game?
other than Antivirus?

please follow those instructions here, to keep only the services you need most, it may help and may not help you, but it worth a try and keep your PC clean and fast

http://www.blackviper.com/WinXP/servicecfg.htm


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

i've tried running the game by ending ever process i could 

i'll give ya link instructions ago


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

Did you upgrade your PSU.

If not, you NEED TO DO SO.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

The issue with PSU is that the longer you wait, the better the chance of your PSU frying the rest of components/ blowing up or burning. Lord Sirian is right on the money.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

Upgrade your power supply unit(PSU) as Lord Sirian and Mcninjaguy suggested.

You can buy one at www.newegg.com for a good price.

Good luck!


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

i will be getting a psu once my shoulder heals and i can drive again


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

while we r on the topic of psu's i was reading a forum the other day and guy was saying something bout the maximum power supply that the motherboard (i think it was that) in the dell vostro 220 max power compatiable with was 300W 

could that be true 
because thats sounds retarted y the hell would dell use that (and makes me mad but i guess thats what happens when u don't get a choice on which computer u get mmm)

i attached a cpu-z file i donno if u can tell from there if that is true or not but if u can can u let me no :wink:


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

damn forgot the attachment 

here it is


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

The motherboard and components only *pull* as much power as they need. The Power Supply unit doesn't push power in and yes the person you are thinking of is very ill informed.


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

yer thats exactly what i was thinking (just wanted to make sure)


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

well since i've been asking so many noob questions might as well ask some otheres

since when i uninstall my video (to update) i need to get into safe mode since windows auto installs the driver again automaticlly

every time i've uninstalled the driver i can't get into safe mode like i normally can (f8) instead of the normal menu with safe mode vga mode last good confi menu and such i get to this other menu (i think its an os selection menu) that has an option as windows vista and says to move arrow keys but there are no other options and i don't have vista i have xp 

anyway i just click esc and xp lloads normally 

but i was wondering what is up with that could it be that its just a type o and if i select vista that it will just load xp or is something bad going to happen


i haven't pressed enter on it yet because i'm not sure what will happen

anyone no anything bout that 

i'd like to figure it out so i can uninstall my driver and then do a clean out and then update


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

btw thanks for the kind reply with me being such a noob


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

Did your computer ever have Vista on it? If so then it is most likely part of the remnants of that install that were not properly removed.


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

i never had it with vista on it and its pretty new like a month old

however since it came with xp preinstalled it also came with a cd that u can use to upgrade it to vista but i haven't even opened that disk


unless dell did before i got it but i don't c y they would


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

also against my better judge me i tryied to install cat 9.7 

and the the install process and reboot i got and error message on boot up 

could not load file or assembly mom.implementation or one of its dependencies(i think its went ccc trys to start)

i googled it said it seems like its a .net framework issue 

but i have .net frame work (1.1,1.1 hotfix,(2.0 sp2 ,3.0 sp2 ,3.5 sp1) and there updates


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

The simplest way to reinstall your video card is to use this program _"driver sweeper"_. All I would do is to download the new driver first, uninstall with driver sweeper and then restart. Install the program and you should be fine.

Driver Sweeper

I always try to use the same attitude with everybody I deal with even my annoying cousin who takes my advice about buying a nice desktop and then goes out to buy a Macbook Pro. Its not what I want in the end, its all about the end user.


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

i finally got a new psu didn't have any effect but still worth it 


but i think i have found a soultion of sorts
The story

i had judt tried playing the game it froze on me (put i had turned off norton internet secuirity auto protect and firewall ....remember this)

so i thought i try somnething drastic
so i went in to msconfig and disabled all my services and start up programs (only left ati drivers on)

and it played for 2 hours fine then exited did a normal startup reboot 

and then did the same thing again to c if it was just lucky but this time i had (before the restart with no services start up) i had norton internet secuirity auto protect and firewall left on

and to my surprise it froze

and then i went back to normal boot disbled nortan firewall and auto protect (then rebooted to no services again) and it was fine i've repated this many times and the same thing happens for both cases


to me thats quiet strange that even though i disabled the nortan startup and nortan service and u can't open it in the selective start that haveing its features turned off or on before in a normal start up has an effect on it

and that in a normal start up if i turn off the nortan features then just turn off the nortan service and its start up with everything else normal it still freezes


i'm still trying aternative start ups to c if i can zero in on the issue because if it was just nortan then by rightss what i just said would have worked


um hope that made sense if it didn't let me no


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

Uninstall Norton immediately. Use Revo Unisntaller to do so. Try Avast, its free and its good. I don't think Norton has ever made a decent anti virus product and I always consider it part crapware, part bloatware.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

You need to remove Nortun ASAP. Uninstall from Add/Remove programs and then run the Norton Uninstall Tool. If you need a different anti-virus then use AVG Free.


----------



## gco_bmx (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

well thats fixes it lol

thanks for all your help guys

i take it nortan is known for doing **** things then 

should have said i had nortans orginally instead of thinkinig it wouldn't effect anything since all the features were off 

anyway thanks again


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

Awesome Gco bmx,

If your issue has been solved, please scroll to the top of the page and select "thread tools", then click "Mark this thread as Problem Solved"

Cheers!


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

Yes Norton has been renowned for its amazing ability to completely stuff up computers.

It likes to stick its fingers all through your system, binding with it and becoming like a single bloated entity, consuming resources and causing huge problems.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: burnout paradise freeze after 2-10mins of gameplay*

Hey I'm glad you got this issue fixed.

The problem with PSU is that is never really measurable or really well known part for most people and its importance is usually overestimated. SO you know have a nice stable and PC and you've gotten rid of Norton now.

Norton never turns off until it is completely uninstalled, its like Jackie Chan. He may have broken bones but he will still drop kick you in the head through a ladder. Norton is just all incomprehensibly broken crapware.


----------

